# How long should 5# co2 tank last?



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

How long should a 5# co2 tank last after a new fill at 2 to 3 bps for 12 hours a day? The co2 goes through an m3 ceramic mister/bubble counter and is on a timer with solenoid. I'm getting about 4 weeks per tank - is this about right? I've been unable to locate any leaks.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

You got a leak. It may be in your reg connections or at the solenoid. 5# should last months. I have a 10# feeding 4 tanks, including a 180G, and it last 8 months. Get a bottle of windex or a spray bottle with soapy water and spray your connects to looks for bubbles. If you can't find any leaks between the tank and solenoid it may be your tubing is not able to hold co2.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

My 5# tank with a bubble rate of 2-3 bps from a milwaukee bubble counter runnig a ceramic diffuser on a solenoid for about 10-12hrs a day has lasted me about 9 months so far.....I have recently turned the bubble count rate up, and expect I still have a month or two left.

-Mike B-


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree that you have a leak or leaks.


----------



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks - back to the spray bottle!


----------



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

CAn anyone tell me what to use to seal the threads on the fitting connections between the regulator and the solenoid? Would you use the same seal on the fititngs for the gauges?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The best thing to use to seal those pipe threads is pipe thread dope. You get it in a small tube in hardware departments near the pipe fittings. The non-hardening type is best, and the tube usually says that on the side. Teflon tape works too, but tiny bits of tape can get into the CO2 line and jam the regulator or the needle valve. If you use the tape carefully, with none extending beyond the end of the threads, and don't remove and replace the fitting later, it will work fine.


----------



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

I spent an hour this morning with the soap bubbles and could not see any leaks. Knowing that there is a leak somewhere, I went and picked up a tube of non-hardening pipe thread compound and disassembled the regulator and fittings and re-sealed everything. I have just reassembled and attached the regulator to a full tank of co2 (with a new washer!). I have pressurized the regulator (high side showing a hair under 800 psi) and low pressure side (to the solenoid) with 25 psi. I've now shut off the main valve on the tank to see if the co2 leaks out of the regulator. If it leaks out with the low pressure side pressurized, I plan to shut off the low presure side and re-pressurize the high side to see if it still leaks out. I am assuming that if the gas leaks out with the low side shut off, then the leak is either the main connection to the tank or the regualtor itself (including the high pressure gauge). Is my thinking correct?

Thanks to all who've chimed in!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Your reasoning sounds pretty good. When you do your soap bubble test do you spray or brush on a generous amount of soap solution, then leave it alone for several minutes before looking for tiny mounds of bubbles? I have found that to be the only way to find the leaks.


----------



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

I've tried a dense cluster of small soap bubbles to find leaks, but haven't seen any changes to the bubbles. I believe you are saying to brush on a dense soap/water mixture in a thick liquid fashion and then watching to see if bubbles appear? I'll give this a try tonight before I hook up the system again.

Update - I've had the tank sitting with the regulator pressurized for 3 hours now with no drop in pressure. When I realized last night that the tank was running low, I shut off the solenoid, closed the needle valve, backed off the pressure to the low pressure side and closed the main tank valve. When I did this, there was still pressure showing on the high pressure gauge. When I got up this morning, the gauge was at zero. I am optomistic that my re-assembling the various parts of the system with the pipe thread compound may have solved the problem. I'm going to let the tank sit for the rest of the night and see what happens.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: How long should 5# co2 tank last? - UPDATE*

Update: After pressurizing the regulator and low pressure side (to the solenoid) and shutting the tank valve, I let the system sit just about 9 hours with no change in pressure. (Unlike the previous night, when the pressurized regulator lost all pressure overnight.)

I also mixed up another soup of dish soap and water and coated all the connections this morning - I was unable to see any new bubbles forming on any of the connections.

I am going to put the system back together this morning and give it another go. I have some new tubing here so I'll change that too. I guess I'll know whether or not if this works in about a month!

Thanks,
Ed


----------

